# Form thread



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

lets do a thread with pictures of archery form and the good the bad and the ugly of how we are doing. Pictures and video links. Recent photo of my form. My anchor is a touch too high.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree this would be a usefull thread, i was actually just looking through a bunch of the {hows my form} threads, but if we could just throw a bunch together it would be great! Ill try to get some pictures up soon, i am curious how my form is?


----------



## Bulletpusher55 (Sep 24, 2009)

*WWWwwwweeeeelllllll*

Your form ain't quite as round as mine. Some day when they make a lease large enough I'll show off my form and physic too.

Bulletpusher


----------



## wchamp06 (Apr 25, 2008)

dragonheart said:


> lets do a thread with pictures of archery form and the good the bad and the ugly of how we are doing. Pictures and video links. Recent photo of my form. My anchor is a touch too high.


Form is pretty normal. Looks like to me your stabilizer is a mite to long to be legal but sometime pictures look different than real like. Your form looks good to me. The Yellow riser might blind you so be careful in full sun. haha. Gerald


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

From when I was shooting my recurve with a sight...


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Jeff, is your right knee bent????


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Jeff what is your point on?? Why do you think your anchor is to high??


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Knee/ set up*

I saw that too. I do not think it is bent, my pants are getting baggy. I know I still look pretty big, but I actually have lost weight! LOL! I shoot an open stance, and have shot my best like that. I will keep an awareness of the knee and see if I am bending it. Stab is legal, looks longer because it is a b-stinger and the thin weight.

Bob,

I do not like the "crinkle around my right eye. Anchor high on the cheek is good, with the middle finger in corner, but I think that too high can distort my vision. I also do not like that I am closing an eye. I usually shoot with both eyes open, I think. It was sunny that day so I might have been squinting some.

Point on covering the spot is 45 yrds. With the protec riser my 80 yrd mark is inside the bow down at the shelf. 

I retuned my bow, from a springy to a flipper with a plunger. I am shooting a cavalier champion II and a cavalier plunger. That is the set up i had on the aspen. I really like the arrow flight I can get with the plunger and flipper. 

My set-up is :

03 Hoyt Protec, "0" tiller, 62 pounds, Command Cams #1, 27 3/4 draw length

28 3/8 400 lite speed, 108 grain points, 3.60 Flex Fletch, Beiter nocks w/ unibushing

452 Sixx Strings and cables

Spot hogg cable adjusters

B-stinger with 17 oz weight

This bow is more forgiving since I went back to the flipper rest.

Shooting in Shreveport, La. this weekend, will see how the set up works out. Shooting some fairly good groups at the house. 

Jeff Schulz


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

biblethumpncop said:


> From when I was shooting my recurve with a sight...


I like the bow hand looks relaxed. The slight bend in the bow arm you look like you are into pulling with you back. 

The bill of your cap appears to be touching the bowstring. IMO I think that is a negative. Just one little thing that might cause issues. Form looks good to me.

Jeff


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I forgot to mention my boy was 58# at anchor...


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I would like to add my form photo, however, I don't have anything to snap a photo of me. 

My form has probably changed a bit. I practiced daily in the basement @ short range to keep my form up during the winter months, but, I've hardly shot @ all over the past 3 months.


----------



## Bulletpusher55 (Sep 24, 2009)

dragonheart,

I think the bow is gorgeous, your form looks good but its been so long since I though about form, I'm probably not a good source for an opinion on form.

I can't seem to get away from using the sights that I've now acquired, but then I'm not ready to loose the sights yet. I started back into archery less than a year ago. Shooting fingers on a Hoyt Raider, my groupings after so many years, were about the size of a No. 2 foot tube. The arthritis that seemed to be creeping into my hands made it hard to do what I thought I was trying to do.

The friend that got me shooting the Raider talked me into trying a release. Well just like most other people I discovered what fun shooting again was. My groupings shrunk until I started taking nocks, fletchings and paint off of all my arrows and the fun didn't seem to be there Like I thought it was.

I started thinking about shooting single dots and single arrows at my beat-up old box target. That was just after I discovered ArcheryTalk and this fingers forum.

Glad I made the leep, I acquired the ProTec w/LX Pro limbs and cams that I'm now shooting. I shot that with the release for a few months and when the d-loop started looking frayed I decided to try fingers once more. The fun suddenly returned and I look forward to shooting it almost everyday once again.

Well the groups at 20 yards were about 12" to 18" at first but then I started checking all of the things that I could think of about how to make a good shoot and hit the mark. The groups at 20 yards are about 2" to 3" now for 6 arrows at a time, and some times a lot smaller. The groups at 30 yards are now in the 6" range and the 40 yard groups I don't get to practice very much due to lack of room at my place. I have to go to my best friends or my oldest Son's to get an area open enough for anything over 30 Yards.

Sorry for the sob story, from what little I have relearned from the distant past when I was a kid and shooting more, your form looks good to me, especially if its working for you.

Bulletpusher


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Jeff, what happened to the New Hoyt you were getting?? I shot our state Hunter round yesterday as a Bowhunter (Been working real hard on my TP) and the 1st 14 went good shot a 235 with one miss and then had two TP misses and shot a 222, not to bad for a quy that has had TP for over seven years. Good luck in Darrington I won't be making the trip but I am the Tournament Chairman for the Un-marked in Yankton next year so I will also shoot the Nationals if they are together as in years past (weekend preceeding the outdoor)


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Bob*

Good shooting! I know you have been working at it the last few years. I have the vantage Limited, I hate it but i have it up for sale. Need money due to unexpected med expenses. I have been shooting some outdoor rounds and practicing in the yard. 

PM sent


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Photos?*

Anyone else got a photo of their form?


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

dragonheart said:


> Anyone else got a photo of their form?


Man....you took the last photo of me taken recently... and my form was just perfect for what I do best......sittin' in the shade just chillin':shade:


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

fuelracerpat said:


> Man....you took the last photo of me taken recently... and my form was just perfect for what I do best......sittin' in the shade just chillin':shade:


You are a cool dude, chilling is your game. How did you shoot down at Bateman's? I had a 469 at Red River with 3 dropped arrows! :angry:

I do not know how to get that thumb down thing off!!!!!


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

Guess I better stick my ugly mug up here and see what you guys think. Draw arm appears a bit higher at the elbow than I normally have.:darkbeer:


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Bob,

Looking more comfortable.


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep Thanks ,still think my draw elbow is a little higher in the photo than normal, but made the greatest difference to my form I could imagine thanks to the input from all you guys.Dont hardly ever get one of those wild left swingers I once did now. A mate of mine has also come down in his draw length a good 1'' now too.Biggest problem now is blowing knocks and vanes while practising, and I guess thats a 'good ' one to have. :angel:


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Shooting in San Angelo and Paris Texas earlier this year. 3 different angles.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Fellow ASA shooter, Dale East.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

CutTheLoop said:


> Fellow ASA shooter, Dale East.


...Hey, CTL........Does this fella , Dale East, release with a pull-through release, or a dead-hand release??..Ive seen some older Finger shooters that had a similar looking anchor, and finger hold on the string, and they used a dead release....Your form looks solid to Me, I'd like to see Your foot position,,,Look like for the angles of Your shoulders, VS, Hips, that Your shooting an open stance, or at least more open than closed....I've tried and tried to shoot a more open stance, but it just doesnt seem right for Me....Thanks for the pics....Take Care..........Jim


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Harperman said:


> ...Hey, CTL........Does this fella , Dale East, release with a pull-through release, or a dead-hand release??..Ive seen some older Finger shooters that had a similar looking anchor, and finger hold on the string, and they used a dead release....Your form looks solid to Me, I'd like to see Your foot position,,,Look like for the angles of Your shoulders, VS, Hips, that Your shooting an open stance, or at least more open than closed....I've tried and tried to shoot a more open stance, but it just doesnt seem right for Me....Thanks for the pics....Take Care..........Jim


hmm... I'll have to verify that in KY(assuming Dale is shooting),but from the times I have shot with him, I'm pretty sure he dead hands it.

And yes, I do shoot slightly open...something I experimented with last year. Eliminates right misses by keeping my face out of the string I guess.


feet:


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

Any thoughts? The angle is from below me and slightly back.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

marcusjb said:


> Any thoughts? The angle is from below me and slightly back.


First thing that jumps out, is your left hip seems to be jutting toward the target. Placing most of your weight and balance on one leg & hips ahead of your base(feet).

Try to keep your feet under your hips(equally), sternum center, and shoulders above each hip.


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

yeah, I noticed that too.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

I will get some photo's at indoors Tuesday night


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Form*

Anybody got some photos?


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Fellow Texan, and friend Bryan Northcutt. Without a doubt one of the best limited shooters out there.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

New addition to Finger shooting: Fellow Texan, Randy Parker


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Ok So here is a photo of me at the state IFAA indoor this weekend , I need to get some photo's outdoor .

Oh and I am working on loosing me inbuilt stabilser .


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Before and during the shot.


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)




----------

